# Advice for problem with motor of mini Shop Fox



## Tom McMillan (Feb 19, 2011)

First, it's been awhile since I've posted, and miss the interaction here!! I've had some operations for glaucoma and cataracts, so have pretty much given up turning for now. I gave my Shop Fox W1704 to my Son, as he wishes to turn pens and calls and such.

I thought it was working OK, but now he's experiencing problems, and I had given it a number of years of hard use. The motor is making some bad noise. I always kept fresh brushes in it, and he just replaced them and the old ones were still ok. He had recently replaced the belt also, as it was in bad shape. The top pulley was also loose, so he tightened it, so it may have been slipping some? But, it seems the motor must be thrashed?? My Son lives in Nampa, Idaho, so I've emailed Idaho Tool and Equipment about cost of a new motor. I live in Washington, so just trying to help him find parts and explore options.

Just wondered if anyone would have any advice about the motor?? 

If the motor's too costly, we may have to look at other replacement options. I hope to help him get this one up and going, or help him possibly with a used lathe, if a reasonable one could be found in the Nampa area.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 19, 2011)

I would guess if it is noise you are hearing either the bushings/bearings have gone bad and may only need to be replaced.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom, from my experience with motors and hopefully yours will vary, it will run you near $100.  Meanwhile Amazon has the complete lathe for under $170.  It looks like shipping is included.  With the other problems he has encountered, if it were mine, I would seriously consider retiring the one he has and getting a new lathe.  My $0.02 for today.  Of course, if you can find a new motor that will bolt up for a reasonable price, go for it.  Get the information off the motor nameplate and do a Google search.  You will need volt, amp, frame size, shaft size and mounting info at the least.  Many times an off brand can be found much cheaper than OEM stuff.  Just a thought.
Charles


----------



## ldubia (Feb 19, 2011)

Something else to consider is oiling.  I had a motor that made weird noises.  I cleaned the motor out real good and put some oil on the bearings.  It solved the problem.

If not, check out http://crazedlist.org for a lathe in the area where he is.  There are some very good deals to be had through craigslist.  I got a NEW, uncrated 16" Jet bandsaw for $990.  They sell for around $1200.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2011)

First, I'd disconnect the motor from the spindle/pulley and see if snyiper 
had the answer already. Might not be the motor at all. If you can fix it
for $20 worth of bearings, that beats replacing the motor and THEN
replacing the $20 worth of bearings.. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Feb 19, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> First, I'd disconnect the motor from the spindle/pulley and see if snyiper
> had the answer already. Might not be the motor at all. If you can fix it
> for $20 worth of bearings, that beats replacing the motor and THEN
> replacing the $20 worth of bearings.. :tongue:


 
That's what I like about you Charlie !!!  Even your logic is logical....sometimes:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2011)

skiprat said:


> That's what I like about you Charlie !!!  Even your logic is logical....sometimes:biggrin:



HA!  See?  I have my uses..


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 19, 2011)

At first we thought the problem might be the bearings in the headstock, but I had him disconnect the belt, and just run the motor, and he heard the problem from the motor, without the belt connected. So, now I had him put some oil on the bearings in the motor, and clean out the motor. We'll see what happens when he tries the motor again tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks for the help and advice so far!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom McMillan said:


> but I had him disconnect the belt, and just run the motor, and he heard the problem from the motor, without the belt connected.



ok .. rules that out.
There's not a whole lot in that motor that would start making noise except
the brushes, which you've already checked. .. unless something got in
there? I can't see that happening..

Any chance the spring for the brushes is shot/missing/broken? That would
allow the brushes to move around and get caught up in the armature. 
I don't know that motor well enough to remember what's there, but most 
of the small lathe motors are pretty similar.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like the motor bearings are shot


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 19, 2011)

Might look at PSI. They have a Variable speed 1/2 hp motor replacement for the Jet. Might work on yours.
click on: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSKIT.html
gordon


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Sounds like the motor bearings are shot



I forgot all about those.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 19, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the motor bearings are shot
> ...


 

Haaa!!!!!  Not so damned smart after all.....are you????:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2011)

skiprat said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



No, you got the wrong guy. that was.. ah ....  newlondon87.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, as usual you guys are great!!! I had my Son put oil on the motor bearings and he had something called Electrical Grade 2-26 he sprayed in there. 

Now with the belt back in place, he said it's running quiet and smooth!! Hopefully, it'll hold up for awhile now!!

Thanks guys!!!


----------

